# Capstar



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I know this is a popular product but how safe really is it? 

I just switched from Frontline Plus to Advantage for 1 month as a trial run. She got a bath and then put on the Advantage. She's scratching again so I am wondering about using Capstar. What I am wondering is how often can you use it without any side effects?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Does your dog have fleas or is the skin irritated? Check the shampoo used and other allergic things (pollen, dust, ragweed, etc...) as the seasons is changing. Angeles has itched a bit more because his skin I believe is getting dry like mine. Have you used any carpet shampoo or powders that could contribute? Make sure the floor, bedding and sofa is clean!

When did this start?

I only used capstar when an infestation occured. You can give daily. It kills the fleas for 24 hours. It works very well. As with any medication, use in moderation and only when needed.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh this has been going on for a year now. My cat had them first but didn't realize my situation until I brought a dog into the house a year ago. We are spraying the carpets and baseboards. If this doesn't work, I am willing to bring in a professional.

The thing that bothers me is that all the information I found about Capstar says it's safe to use daily but would you want to do that? One source says to use it once a week in conjunction with Program or another topical.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Capstar works great! I have had great results using it on the cats and dogs, and then vacuuming with a powder specifically that kills the fleas. Capstar only kills whats on the animal, I don't believe it keeps them off. (I could be wrong on that last part)

Anyhow, we haven't seen fleas in a long time.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

what is key is getting the fleas gone! So if your dog has got fleas I would use them daily. Your vet can give more advice...but they only work for 24 hours....after that you have to give another pill. It's okay with a program to do once a week or a month.....but when you have an active infestation you have to battle that first.

Try this as a spray on the carpet (most bombs dont work well)

Knockout E.S. from your vet and make sure to follow the instructions carefully.

Do this after you have vacuumed and emptied the bags in an outside garbage container. Do not leave the vacuum bag in the vacuum in your house...the fleas will get right back out.

Try to use a heavy duty vacuum like an Oreck or Dyson. Yes... more money but more sucking power to get the critters. It can take forever to get rid of them....

Also, use Triazizide (spelling) from Lowes/home Depot in your yard - hook to a hose and spray....it will kill the fleas and keep them away..... with fleas it is an all out war.... spray all around your home....clean your shoes and clothes when you come back to the house - don't leave them sitting around as the chemicals may get on your clothes as the wind blows.

Don't forget to treat the sofa, chairs with cloth, bedding, under the bed, under tables, under nightstands....fleas will hide anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Good news to report! I walked into the master bathroom where the cat spends a lot of his time and found 4-6 dead fleas on the floor. I took a flea comb to the cat and found two. One of them looked slow in its movements so the Advantage must be working. I am crossing my fingers that this is a better product for the dog as well.

We sprayed the house completely yesterday afternoon with a product put out by Raid. The can is purple with a lightning bolt on it and specifically made for fleas. We learned about this product from a customer we met at another vet's office.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Make sure with any chemical that it dries and the pets are not walking on it...there is usually a period of time that should pass before domestic animals should be allowed back in the house.

Also....if you give a flea dip....you must wait up to 3 days before using any frontline or other chemical on the back..... too many chemicals can do harm, plus the baths wash away the oils which is needed for the chemical to penetrate and stay on the skin and kill/deter fleas.

Good to hear the news....i know you must be relieved. Keep vacuuming 2 - 3 times a day and throw out the bags!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

And keep in mind that it will take up to 3 months for any of the topicals to kill all the fleas in your house. Flea eggs hatch every 3 weeks or so so you're likely to see new fleas around this time.


----------

